# Amerika und sein Waffenfetischismus (und seine Folgen)



## Aka-Aka (2 Mai 2013)

Die USA sind das Land der unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten, aber offenbar sind die kognitiven und emotionalen Kapazitäten seiner Bürgerinnen und Bürger durchaus eng limitiert, um es mal ganz vorsichtig zu formulieren...


> "My First Rifle" nennt der Hersteller Keystone sein Produkt, ein leichtes Anfängergewehr mit Kaliber 22: Manche Eltern statten in den USA selbst Kleinkinder mit scharfen Waffen aus. Nun hat in Kentucky ein Fünfjähriger seine zwei Jahre alte Schwester erschossen.





> Das Unternehmen stellt nach eigenen Angaben 60.000 Waffen im Jahr her (2008), die meisten davon speziell für Kinder. Es gibt sie in Orangefarben, Pink oder Königsblau. Auf der Homepage sind auch Kundenbriefe zu lesen: "Meine viereinhalbjährige Tochter liebt die Pinkfarbene", heißt es in einem.


 
u.a.
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/just...-schwester-toedliches-spielzeug-a-897698.html

Da fällt mir nichts mehr ein. Nichts, was ich aussprechen würde...


----------



## jupp11 (2 Mai 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Die USA sind das Land der unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten, aber offenbar sind die kognitiven und emotionalen Kapazitäten seiner Bürgerinnen und Bürger durchaus eng limitiert, um es mal ganz vorsichtig zu formulieren...


Waffenbesitz ist in den USA sakrosanktes Heiligtum: http://www.welt.de/politik/ausland/...r-Waffenlobby-ist-Obamas-Tag-der-Schande.html


> Sieg der Waffenlobby ist Obamas "Tag der Schande"
> Nachdem der US-Senat schärfere Waffengesetze abgelehnt hatte, standen Barack Obama Trauer und Zorn ins Gesicht geschrieben. * Nicht einmal eine Prüfung von Waffenkäufen bei psychisch Kranken kam durch.*


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Mai 2013)

Glory, glory, knallelujah.
Aus europäischer Perspektive sind viele Dinge in den USA nicht zu verstehen. Diese Dinge beruhen auf antagonistischen (=nicht mehr in unsere Zeit passenden) Lebensgrundsätzen. Der Mann, der sich in der Wildnis verteidigen können muss u.s.w.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (3 Mai 2013)

nee es geht um den Mann, der sich vor einem Tyrannen wehren darf. Das stammt aus einem Englischen Gesetz von 1215! Das "second amendment" wo dieses Waffenrecht festgezurrt wurde basiert u.a. auf der Magna Carta.

The due process clause of the Constitution was partly based on common law and on Magna Carta (1215), which had become a foundation of English liberty against arbitrary power wielded by a tyrant.

Genauso schlimm (oder schlimmer) ist das corporate law, das hat direkte Auswirkungen auf unser tägliches Leben.


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Mai 2013)

konstatiere: Die Amis stützen sich auf eine Rechtsprechung aus dem Hochmittelalter. So ungefähr ticken manche dort anscheinend auch. Nur bei den modernisierten Kreuzzügen haben die Amis die Reihenfolge vertauscht


> Während der Kreuzzüge zogen immer wieder Heere aus West- und Mitteleuropa in den Nahen Osten, um die dortigen „heiligen Stätten“ des Christentums von den Moslems zu „befreien“, doch gelang es den (West-)Europäern nicht, sich dauerhaft dort festzusetzen. *Später* traten die religiösen Ziele der Kreuzzüge in den Hintergrund, oftmals *zugunsten von Machtpolitik und wirtschaftlichen Interessen*.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (3 Mai 2013)

wir basieren auch in vielem noch heute auf dem Römischen Recht, das ist noch älter. 

Was aber dieses 2. amendment angeht, so ticken die wirklich sehr eigenartig dort. Das Problem ist zu komplex, da spielt die Sklaverei eine Rolle, andere Dinge die bei uns schon lange "abgeschafft" waren, weil unsere Völkerwanderung 2000 Jahre vorher war, all sowas.

Wir haben z.B. ein Nachtbackgesetz, das stammt aus dem 1. Weltkrieg und wurde eingeführt weil man Kartoffelmehl ins Brot tun musste.....wir haben auch noch ein paar seltsame alte Gesetze (auch aus der Nazizeit), die wir abschaffen sollten.

Diese Nachricht von dem 5 jährigen wird uns doch nur jetzt präsentiert, weil die NRA sich wiedermal durchgesetzt hat. Das reaktionäre Element, die Creationisten, diese ganzen Gehirngechippten, die nur eins kennen: shoppen, auch wenn sie schon auf allen Vieren krauchen, die sind ein Problem.


----------



## jupp11 (4 Mai 2013)

wrdlbrmpfts schrieb:


> Wir haben z.B. ein Nachtbackgesetz, das stammt aus dem 1. Weltkrieg und wurde eingeführt weil man Kartoffelmehl ins Brot tun musste.....wir haben auch noch ein paar seltsame alte Gesetze (auch aus der Nazizeit), die wir abschaffen sollten.


Wie z.B das berüchtigte Rechtsberatungs/Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz. Keins dieser Reliiktgesetze bz das Fehlen von Gesetzen führt aber zu den abartig hohen Zahlen an durch Schusswaffen getöteten wie in USA.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waffenmissbrauch
Hierzulande sind es ca 150 pro Jahr in den USA ca 10000


----------



## jupp11 (4 Mai 2013)

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/nra-jahrestreffen-waffennarren-feiern-sich-a-898048.html


> Beim Jahrestreffen der US-Waffenlobby in Houston feiern Prominente wie Sarah Palin und Rick Santorum die gescheiterte Verschärfung des Waffenrechts mit befremdlichen Auftritten.
> ....
> Santorums Rede ist zudem das Paradebeispiel für all das, was schief läuft bei dieser Debatte. Wer die Waffe stets zum Symbol der Freiheit überhöht, der kann sich kaum auf einen Kompromiss einlassen. Tatsächlich dauert es nur ein paar Sekunden, da hat Santorum den Bogen vom in der Verfassung verankerten Recht der Amerikaner auf die Waffe zur Französischen Revolution geschlagen. Kein Witz.
> Freiheit und Gleichheit, sagt Santorum, zeichneten sowohl die amerikanische als auch die französische Revolution aus. Aber während sich die Franzosen auf die Brüderlichkeit berufen hätten ("fraternity"), würden die Amerikaner auf Gott setzen ("paternity"). Und wegen der Franzosen kann Santorum 224 Jahre später noch ziemlich übellaunig werden: "Das war eine Zurückweisung Gottes! Das war eine säkulare Revolution!"


Irrsinn in Reinkultur


----------



## Antiscammer (4 Mai 2013)

Im Grunde genommen stehen aber die US-Amerikaner mit diesem Irrsinn ihrer eigenen Weiterentwicklung im Weg. Die haben jetzt schon massivste Probleme, spätestens seit der Finanzkrise. Von einer ideologischen "Weltführerschaft", die sie vielleicht noch in den 90-ern hatten, entfernen sie sich zusehends. Und sie werden sowohl technologisch als auch ökonomisch bald von anderen abgehängt werden. China, Brasilien, Südkorea, und so weiter. Auch das vielgeschmähte "olle Europa" liegt im Vergleich zu den USA überhaupt nicht schlecht im Rennen.

Die Neoliberalen und "Neo-Cons" haben in den USA zwar (noch) das Sagen, aber sie blockieren jedwede Fortentwicklung und sind letztendlich die Garanten für den Niedergang. Man kann keine Volkswirtschaft dauerhaft auf Massenverblödung auf der einen Seite und Massenarmut auf der anderen Seite aufbauen.

Gerade zum Stichwort Massenarmut: die Liberalität beim Waffenerwerb könnte sich gerade unter diesem Aspekt für die arrogante Kaste der Neo-Cons noch einmal zu einem ganz bösen Bumerang entwickeln. Denn nicht nur die Glory-Glorys haben Waffen, sondern auch bei den Unterprivilegierten existieren ja Millionen "legaler" Waffen unkontrolliert in freier Wildbahn.

Wenn unter solchen Umständen wirklich einmal breite soziale Unruhen hochkochen, dann "Good Night, America". Da kann man nur zusehen, dass man da aus der Schusslinie ist.


----------



## Antiscammer (4 Mai 2013)

Um die völlig absurden Gedankengänge der Neo-Cons einmal zu verdeutlichen, hier einmal die Anekdote aus den Diskussionen um eine geplante Stadtbahn in Minneapolis.

Minneapolis hatte - wie jede andere Großstadt in den USA auch - unter chronischem Verkehrsinfarkt zu leiden. Wer da morgens mit dem heiligen Blechle rein will, steht wie in den USA überall üblich 2 Stunden im Stau. Zur Abhilfe sollte eine Stadtbahn gebaut werden. Aber da hat doch allen Ernstes eine knochenkonservative Senatorin gewettert, was das Zeugs hielt. Eine Straßenbahn - die verlaufe ja auf "festen Bahnen", das sei "unamerikanisch, dass dem Bürger sein Fahrweg "vorgeschrieben und fixiert" werde. Ja, 2 Stunden im Stau auf einem festen Highway zu stehen - das fand sie wohl amerikanisch. Aber immerhin kann ja da der Bürger ab und zu die Spur wechseln... das steigert doch das "Freiheitsgefühl" enorm. Und die, die richtig Kohle haben, können in den USA die kostenpflichtigen Premium-Spuren benutzen, da ist für viel Geld immer freie Fahrt.

Die "Hiawatha"-Linie wurde aber nichtsdestotrotz gebaut und wird auch hervorragend genutzt. Aber man sieht schon, was es da für schwachsinnige Diskussionen gibt, schon wenn nur eine Straßenbahn gebaut werden soll.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (4 Mai 2013)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Keins dieser Reliiktgesetze bz das Fehlen von Gesetzen führt aber zu den abartig hohen Zahlen an durch Schusswaffen getöteten wie in USA.


 
Da haste Recht! Hier wird man nur wirtschaftlich und finanziell vernichtet.


----------



## jupp11 (4 Mai 2013)

wrdlbrmpfts schrieb:


> Hier wird man nur wirtschaftlich und finanziell vernichtet.


Auch auf diesen Gebieten vollbringen die Amis "Höchstleistungen"...


Antiscammer schrieb:


> Die Neoliberalen und "Neo-Cons" haben in den USA zwar (noch) das Sagen, aber sie blockieren jedwede Fortentwicklung und sind letztendlich die Garanten für den Niedergang. Man kann keine Volkswirtschaft dauerhaft auf Massenverblödung auf der einen Seite und Massenarmut auf der anderen Seite aufbauen.


http://82391.forumromanum.com/membe...narmut_gevestor_de-verkuender_des_lichts.html


> *Die USA ist das Land der unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten und der fast unbegrenzten Armut.*
> 
> Das zeigen die jetzt wieder veröffentlichten Zahlen des US Census Bureau, der amerikanischen Version des Statistikamtes
> ....
> *Mehr als 46 Mio. US-Bürger gelten offiziell als arm*


----------

